# Putting Sound in my website



## Evil Genius (Dec 23, 2004)

I recently created a website for a friend of mine which had some sound effects on it. I got the sound to work on my local machine when i was building my website, but after i upload it to the website the sound no longer plays. Im using godaddy.com as my web host.

Any help that anyone has on this is greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

whats the url? This may be a simple fix, or it may involve some troubleshooting. Without getting to take a look at the sourcecode, its much harder to say whats going wrong without details.


----------



## Evil Genius (Dec 23, 2004)

DO'h!! Damn; cant believe that I made such a newbie mistake. Nonetheless i figured out what the problem was. I had my Background sound tag surrounded by <noembed></noembed> tags. 

I just simply removed them and all works well now.

Nonetheless Thanks for the reply. Much appreciated!


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*Explanation*

Here's a short little explanantion so other TSF members can understand how to use audio in their website:

You use the *<embed></embed>* tags to create sounds inside your website. Clearly the problem was that you had *<noembed></noembed>* tags, which obviously stops the audio. Don't use audio that loops itself over and over again as most people find that irratating. 

Now to explain the <embed> tags:

E.g. 1:

<EMBED src="file.wav" autostart=true loop=false volume=100 hidden=true>

*EMBED src="file.wav"* = This show where your files is sorted (Best kept in the same folder as your "project).

*autostart=true* = This allows the music to start playing automatically when the user enters the website. If you put false you can create an icon for the user to click 

*loop=false* = This means that the audio will play once and then stop. If you use true it will play over and over again. 

*volume=100* = This is the obvious one. It sets the volume of music.

*hidden=true* = This specifies that the embedded object is visible on the screen. To make it not visible change it to hidden=false.

The above guide is a simple and basic guide to the use of sound in a website. 

If you want a detailed guide of sound visit:
http://www.webreference.com/js/column20/embed.html

Users, please feel free to add onto this if I have missed anything. :smile:


----------



## Evil Genius (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for the indepth explanation Grove4Life !!

Just by reading your post i feel that i better understand where i went wrong, and how i can better implement sound in my website for the future!

Much apprecaited bro!!!

CHEERS !! :sayyes:


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*Welcome*

Your Welcome :smile:


----------

